# How many posts per day is your average?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My results:
0-10 on totally shitty days or I can't access net or I just don't wanna see perC
10-20 on pretty boring days
20-30 satisfying amount
30-40 daily (average to me)
40-50 good day
50-60 awesome day
70-10000000000000000000 super awesome day


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*About seven posts a day,normally, at most ten...depends on what's going on here.*


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

10 each day on average


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Posts Per Day 0.27


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> My results:
> 0-10 on totally shitty days or I can't access net or I just don't wanna see perC
> 10-20 on pretty boring days
> 20-30 satisfying amount
> ...


» You have 5,706 Posts and 849 Threads.
» You have 13 posts per day (31 posts today).
» You own 0.07% of the forum's posts.
» You are most active in General Psychology with 1,157 posts.
» Your Activity Level is 18 (96.21% To Next Level, 3,115 Activity Points).

Just from the stats


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

» You have 0 posts per day (8 posts today).
» You own 0.00% of the forum's posts.
» You are most active in ISTP Forum - The Mechanics with 40 posts.
» Your Activity Level is 7 (30.4% To Next Level, 455 Activity Points).
» You have 0 Achievements, 0 Awards and 0 Trophies.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> » You have 5,706 Posts and 849 Threads.
> » You have 13 posts per day (31 posts today).
> » You own 0.07% of the forum's posts.
> » You are most active in General Psychology with 1,157 posts.
> ...


My stats show way less due to period of not being here


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

It says 3, but it varies from 0 to 15max.

Recently I've been doing about 7.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Well my stats say 4 but honestly as of now it's around 0-1 per day.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

4 per day, but today has been 15


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Says 8, but on a day like today I'd say 5.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

You have *3* posts per day (*6* posts today).


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

0.... I come and go in waves. :crazy:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

7


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I only post when I have something to say. 

Years of being a lurker are hard to shake off


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> My results:
> 0-10 on totally shitty days or I can't access net or I just don't wanna see perC
> 10-20 on pretty boring days
> 20-30 satisfying amount
> ...


I deem this scale "spam tier."

1-5 for me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Dante Scioli said:


> I deem this scale "spam tier."
> 
> 1-5 for me.


Man, that's a lot of spam


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


>


beat this, I dare you


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> beat this, I dare you


When did you start?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> When did you start?


started what?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> started what?


Posting. Duuhhh


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Posting. Duuhhh


look when profile was made and add 2 months, then you will get the date when I started to be active here


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> look when profile was made and add 2 months, then you will get the date when I started to be active here


Oh yeah hahaahaha!! How to be "respected"?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Oh yeah hahaahaha!! How to be "respected"?


at some post count you get that status, but I don't know how many you need for that


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> at some post count you get that status, but I don't know how many you need for that


I see. Probably because you have no infractions?! Ever had infarctions?!! I assume those with respected never had infarctions


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I see. Probably because you have no infractions?! Ever had infarctions?!! I assume those with respected never had infarctions


I don't have them


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I don't have them


I see. I will never be respected. 













The red spirit said:


> I don't have them


I see. I will never be respected.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

» You have 8,523 Posts and 215 Threads.
» You have 12 posts per day (6 posts today).
» You own 0.10% of the forum's posts.
» You are most active in ENTP Forum- The Visionaries with 2,571 posts.
» Your Activity Level is 42 (12.91% To Next Level, 24,010 Activity Points).
» You have 6 Achievements, 0 Awards and 0 Trophies.
» You are amzingly handsome; 10/10


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

1 post today, usually like two a day


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

2 per day is rounded up from the actual 1.54/day that shows up on my "About Me" page.

I read here WAY more than I post.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

It says 2. But yeah it depends. This is my 2nd today, apparently. I don't remember the first lol


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> It says 2. But yeah it depends. This is my 2nd today, apparently. I don't remember the first lol





Skittles Berry Punch said:


> I wish ignorance was up there. Really not sure what else I'd pick.


I found it! I guess ignorance really is bliss :tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My stats say three but there have been days when I've made 40 posts. Hmmm.


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

Less than one per day.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I found it! I guess ignorance really is bliss :tongue:


LOL wow. Too much bliss is a problem, though. Thanks for bringing reality back.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

> *» You have 754 Posts and 45 Threads.
> » You have 7 posts per day (48 posts today).
> » You own 0.01% of the forum's posts.
> » You are most active in Game Forum with 111 posts.
> ...


My average was 5-6 for a while... then I made over 100 posts in the last 3 days and brought it up to 7.


I used to be most active in the What's my personality type? Forum but now it's the Game Forum. I consider that an upgrade because it means that I'm more confident about my type now. :laughing:


Where can I see these achievements? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

13 posts per day.

I think my highest in a day on this forum is around 40.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

2


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

The red spirit said:


> My results:
> 0-10 on totally shitty days or I can't access net or I just don't wanna see perC
> 10-20 on pretty boring days
> 20-30 satisfying amount
> ...


You should make a poll for words count when discussing hardware instead of this one.


----------

